# Top fursuit artists/builders



## VitaiSlade (Dec 9, 2009)

I did a quick search for this and was surprised that there was no topic to be found, at least not one of recent. I just commissioned a fursuit maker to build a suit for me a week or two ago, one that has been long awaited let me assure you. I have a fursuit that is quite boring/bland/falling apart/Piece of sh*t/etc. but I have been wanting a really good one for three and a half years. 

I'm curious though, if given the choice of a good fursuit to be built by any of the artists out there, which one(s) is(are) your favorites, and why? Which builder would you rate 'the best of the best'?


----------



## Elessara (Dec 9, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/qarrezel/
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/beetlecat/
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/beastcub/

My personal favorites.


----------



## InuAkiko (Dec 9, 2009)

From your poll list I love Furr Happens. I love classic Mixedcandy style as well but, eh it gets old after a while.

My own head was made by Kilcodo- she has a great style and I recommend her for a good stylistic toony look =3

I also love Beastcub, since she makes such wonderful crazy creatures.


----------



## CapriCoon (Dec 9, 2009)

Out of those three...? Mixed Candy, all the way. But out of all the makers out there, my personal favorites are Lion of the Sun and Beastcub - her suits just amaze me.


----------



## Sways (Dec 9, 2009)

Beastcub. =P


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Dec 9, 2009)

I realize that the list isn't all-inclusive, but would select Mixed Candy. Have done business with Clockwork Creatures though.

Other makers could include Scribblefox, Jax, and Brokken T. Wolf


----------



## ZiggyTheWolf (Dec 10, 2009)

Azure Coyote Studios,


----------



## VitaiSlade (Dec 10, 2009)

Yea, I apologize for the list not including an 'Other' option, and I couldn't think of any more offhand. If you have one that is not on the list, just leave a reply. 

@KarabinerCoyote I think Scribble is 'OneFurAll' but I could be wrong.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Dec 10, 2009)

VitaiSlade said:


> @KarabinerCoyote I think Scribble is 'OneFurAll' but I could be wrong.


 
Right you are.

One Fur All's suits are absolutely beautiful. Their follow-me eyes are the best-looking ones out there. One thing I've noticed, though, is that all of their canine heads...look exactly the same.

Either that, or I'm just going crazy.


----------



## Vio (Dec 10, 2009)

Brinster said:


> Azure Coyote Studios,


 
I love herrrrr <3

Of course I'm a bit biased, as I own one of her suits, but... 
She worked with me on everything, was extremely nice, very cheap, made extra small paws for me... and it arrived in only one day. I'd say that was a pretty good deal, personally. 

And, I mean, just look at her! x3

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3115091


----------



## ZiggyTheWolf (Dec 10, 2009)

Vio said:


> I love herrrrr <3
> 
> Of course I'm a bit biased, as I own one of her suits, but...
> She worked with me on everything, was extremely nice, very cheap, made extra small paws for me... and it arrived in only one day. I'd say that was a pretty good deal, personally.
> ...


 

Yeppers definately my favorite fursuit builder,
Just so much character in the suits and they are extra groovelicious.


----------



## Tucuxi (Dec 11, 2009)

I can't really say. I've never closely examined any of these people's work. I keep hearing MixedCandy has a pretty durable product though.


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 11, 2009)

ugh. dont like any of those you listed.

I like:
beastcub
artslave
beetlecat


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Dec 11, 2009)

b3 mascots should really get more love.


OH, and you also forgot Lacy!!!
http://lacy.timduru.org/


----------



## VitaiSlade (Dec 12, 2009)

Felicia Mertallis said:


> b3 mascots should really get more love.



I was thinking the same thing.... 

....especially since of all the ones I put up there...Joecifur/B3mascots was the one I commissioned. DX


----------



## onai (Dec 13, 2009)

Midori, Beetlecat, and clockwork.


----------



## VitaiSlade (Jan 25, 2010)

Lol...So...end result = I choose to commission the artist that gets 0 votes. Everyone else got at least two. So sad... :/


----------

